

How I Started My Own *Profitable* Online School - RawData
http://www.flatplanetmedia.com/how-i-started-my-own-profitable-online-school.html

======
RawData
Several students have said that the member area layout reminds them of
Lynda.com (which I had actually never seen prior to building the site).
Whatdya think?

------
doubt_me
[http://www.copyblogger.com/imfsp/](http://www.copyblogger.com/imfsp/)

